# Dogs and chickens?



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

So my Lil dog lost her last pack member about a year ago due to old age. I was not going to get another dog for awhile. But i coukd tell she was lonely and loves other dogs and will play hard if she has a play date. Never dreamed she would take to these hens like her own pack following them everywhere . Even joining in on the pecking order by barking ( which she is never vocal) at the new hens. Lol She is my chic gaurd. Now if she will just stop eatting their poo. Uggg


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Everyone would like to have a dog that hangs with their birds. It helps keep them so much safer when out and about.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You're lucky that you can trust your dog around chickens. Dogs love to eat chicken poop. It wont hurt them, but dont let your dog lick you or any children, especially on the face.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

She is really good with them... and thank goodness she isn't a licker. Lol


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> You're lucky that you can trust your dog around chickens. Dogs love to eat chicken poop. It wont hurt them, but dont let your dog lick you or any children, especially on the face.


LOL in my yard that has been a never ending cycle. The dog eats chicken poo, the chickens eat the dog poo, and then the dog eats the chicken poo. You have to love the recycling.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I had a cockapoo, that would chase chickens all over the yard. However Jack was brought up from the time he was a puppy around them the only dead chicken due to him was when the chicken put it's head into his kennel and grabbed a piece of food. He however never has even tried to harm any since then and his best buddy was a young rooster and the rooster would try and play fight with him, then they would play tag. Loved watching them. However I had Lady whom bit a hen and the hen lost half a face over that. She was put down once I saw the food aggression when she wanted the chickens food. Jack has his days, but so far he is really wanting to play with the new chicks. I think they are too small for now so will wait until they are older.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't attempt with my dog. My Eskimo was good with chickens. My terrier was not. Now I have a poodle who would hide from them. But I don't let them be together because I'd rather have them fear dogs.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah u have a point.... but since my son don't keep the door **** I'm happy she loves them as much as my son loves them and her. Lol


----------

